# Need advice



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

So me and a friend or 2 are planning on making a trip to steelhead fish in January. Just wanting to know sizes, colors, and patterns to take to have a chance at a fish or 2. We're going to be fly fishing. Also what kind of streams and how far will they fish travel? We are totally inexperienced and have no clue about steelies. We will have waders so that's a plus.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Can’t help you with fly fishing but plenty can on here. Just make sure the rivers aren’t frozen before you come up.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

To be honest fly fishing in January will be challenging. I do not fly fish anymore, I love to float fish, but running a minnow imitation like a white color bead head wooly bugger has caught plenty of fish for me. drift it or casting into deep water letting it sink and stripping it in can be effective.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Hire a guide. He/she will have everything you need and will be a wealth of knowledge. You will learn more from a day on the stream with your pro than you will in years on your own. Not to mention the fish that you will catch. Money well spent!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

david tennant said:


> So me and a friend or 2 are planning on making a trip to steelhead fish in January. *We are totally inexperienced and have no clue about steelies. We will have waders so that's a plus*.



I agree with 'Steelhead sniper' 100%. January,,, "challenging" is the word. & That's Depending on the time you have to learn to fly fish,, or to just locate some steel when the weather & water levels are just right,,,, & Ya, a guide would be nice.
Good Luck hitting the RIGHT DAY with them.

FWIW,,,
We will be heading up to fish camp this week, WITHOUT WADERS. ;>)
We're a bunch that hates to see 'the waders' coming,,,, usually their spooking the fish that we WERE catching. 90% of the time We're wearing camo, & just low-top hunting boots,,,, 'STEALTH'. we will be walking slowly along shore, usually way up stream where the River is just 3'-20' wide. We'll be targeting the holes & slack water cuts on the outside of bends, or casting to slightly deeper water just below a rapids. Some of our favorite spots are just a 1' deeper cut in the shale rock that's out in the middle of 3' deep water.
Good Friend Joe is up there right now,,,, he's the best steelheader I know,,,, mostly because he's fishing for them from the end of Oct to the end of March,,,, & Right now, the only 'bait' he'll be throwing & drifting is 1" cubes of fresh steely eggs that were dried in Borax, 4# flouro with a #14 treble hook inside. Noodle rod, spinning reel with a super smooth drag. 
So,,, If you want to go up, & HAVE SOME FUN,,,, I suggest leaving the fly poles & waders behind.
Get 2 or 3 learning/ fun trips under your belts, then go 'PURIST' ;>)

If anything I said interest you, & you'd like a tad more info,,,, or even a place to try, just let me know. I will gladly send you some map links to EXACT SPOTS,,,,, to try or to copy.
Play Safe & GOOD LUCK! ;>)

Pittsburgh is still loosing! :<(


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Find some deep, slow moving pools. One late December weekend I fished next to a guy nymphing with an indicator and he absolutely worked them. Fish after fish. I think it was a stone fly pattern of some sort. 

For streams you need to check USGS stream flows. Read the stickys at the top of the forum to get an idea.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Really depends where. Non moving deep water a shiner 15 feet down will catch steelhead. Moving water in january 15 feet down wont. 

Think eggs are best january-february. Water is too cold. 

It also depend where you are targeting. Jig and maggot works some places. Others it does not.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If you are flyfishing, try white buggers #10, zonkers #10, black stones #6-10 rubber legs good too, green rockworm #14, glow eggs and/ or suckerspawn as lead fly #14, white/ black minnow patterns #6, white/ pink soft hackles #10, Black/ blue soft hackles #10, Pink/ white intruder #4. Those flies represent 95% of fish I have caught on Erie tribs during Jan, Feb, to mid March. I'm starting to tie some neutral buoyant minnows like "The Cream." They should work well this time of year. Search his posts to see what I mean or http://bobcathollow.blogspot.com/.

I convert my fly line leader to 60 feet of fluorocarbon 8# and then use bobber, shot below down to front fly. Yes this is a Centerpin type setup or "Mono rig." Then high stick nymph every slow water pocket below riffles, and also tailouts on sunny days on the swing at end.

Read Read Read the water! Your first goal is find fish, then fish them until they turn on. Pay attention to life in water, minnows, nymph life. When they turn on, so will steelhead. Carry a water thermometer, A 1 degree rise in water temp will trigger some positive activity. 

Have realistic expectations. Unless you hire a guide, then ask for the Moon.
Rickerd


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

As a general rule with these fish, the colder the water (<40F) the bigger and brighter the bait you should use. Warmer water (>40) they get spooky/picky and smaller baits in pale colors work better. For cold winter conditions use bigger and brighter eggs in the hottest neon colors. Big, black, bulky and heavily tied jigs/flies. Fish them deep and slow.


----------

